# Hit It!



## dese (Jan 11, 2007)

My daughter...What's wrong with this pic?  :lmao:


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you mean something illogical or something wrong with the exposure/composition?

I think it's illogical that she is facing away from the direction the rope is heading, unless maybe she's trying to ski backwards.

Something wrong with the picture itself is the blob at the bottom, but that could easily be cropped out.


----------



## dese (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a blooper!  :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, but is it the fact that she looks in the opposite direction to where the rope goes? Is that what you mean is wrong about this photo? 
Fun one! 

Oh, and welcome to ThePhotoForum, though you already joined last September, but I am sure we haven't met before.
(How can you join in September and only have 9 posts so far :scratch: - well, *I* don't get such a thing  :scratch: ???)


----------



## dese (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, just one of those photos that defies logic 

Thanks for the welcome.  I tend to lurk before I jump in and make an idiot out of myself....:lmao:


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 11, 2007)

I look like that most of the time when I'm getting ready to ski, except I keep my legs a bit closer together.  The rope will go taught and turn her the right way...no worries


----------



## dese (Jan 11, 2007)

:lmao:


----------



## Alex06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmm, that looks like me when I tried waterskiing. Except there was no rope and the boat would've been long gone! Mighty kudos to anyone who can do that sport! Very cute pic.:lmao:


----------



## dese (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks!

I tried to ski...once.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 19, 2007)

The finger or thumb on the bottom of the frame isn't quite right either, hehehe.


----------

